# Trend Micro Baitboat



## JOSHUA ITSCHNER (19. Juni 2011)

* Trend Micro Baitboat *


  Ich habe mir vor einigen Tagen das Futterboot Namens "Trend Micor"  bestellt. Im Lieferumfang enthalten ist das boot, 2 Akkus, die  gleichzeitig verwendet werden, 8 Akkus für die Fernbedienung, ein  Adapterkabel, sodass man die Akkus auch laden kann, wenn sie nicht im  Boot eingesetzt sind. Außerdem noch 2 ladegeräte und eine Tasche. Die  tasche ist sehr einfach. Das futterboot passt gut ihnein, die tasche  bietet aber bis auf den schutz vor Kratzern keinen Sschutz, da sie nicht  gepolstert ist. Per Expressversand ist das Boot rechtzeitig angekommen,  sodass ich es heute schon im Wasser testen konnte. Der erste Eindruck  war relativ gut, nachdem ich es ausgepackt hattte, habe ich erst einmal  die Akkus vom Boot, sowie die Fernbedienung aufgeladen. Dann bin ich  nach ca. 4 stunden ladezeit von 2  großen, je ca. 500g schweren Akkus  losgefahren. Das Boot verfügt über eine Futterklappe, die mit ca. 1-1,5  kg Futter beladen werden kann. Nachdem ich das Boot gefüllt habe, habe  ich es das erste mal ins Wasser gelassen. Es fährt ca. 1 Meter pro  sekunde, von daher nicht schnell, für ein Futterboot aber allemal  außreichend, wie ich finde. Man kann zum Fahren noch LED Lichter  dazuschalten, welche einem bei Dunkelheit oder schlechten  Sichtverhältnissen durch Nebel oder große Entfernung des Bootes eine  bessere Erkennung und Steuerung des Bootes leifert. Die Futterklappe  wird über einen Dauermagneten geschlossen gehalten, der nur dann Strom  verbraucht, wenn die Klappe geöffnet wird. Die release-Kupplung ist in  der Mitte der Hinterseite zwischen dem Katamaran ähnlichen Boots Bug.  Die Realese-Kupplung habe ich natürlich auch geteste, wobei ich beim  ausbringen der harken immer dachte, dass sich der boilie um den harken  legt, und somit der Köder nciht richtig abgelegt wird.
Allgemein ist das Boot sehr zu empfehlen.

Hier noch ein Par weitere Tests, die seite vird noch ergänzt.

http://simitsch-baits.blogspot.com/


----------



## NickAdams (19. Juni 2011)

*AW: Trend Micro Baitboat*

Interessanter erster Eindruck! Bin gespannt, wie der Langzeittest aussehen wird. Das Problem mit der Release-Kupplung kenne ich; ich lege deshalb meinen Hakenköder mit in den Futterschacht, und zwar oben auf das Futter.

So long,

Nick


----------



## JOSHUA ITSCHNER (19. Juni 2011)

*AW: Trend Micro Baitboat*

Das Problem mit der Release-Kupplung kenne ich; ich lege deshalb meinen Hakenköder mit in den Futterschacht, und zwar oben auf das Futter.



ja, der boilie kann sihch llocker umschlagen-.- aber ich finde das acuh soof, da der harken undso viel schneller sinkt, als die anfütterköder, und die montage soll auf dem anfutter undnciht unterligen. hast du das boot acuh?


----------



## Hechtfischer0815 (20. Juni 2011)

*AW: Trend Micro Baitboat*

kriegt man für das boot auch ein echolot zum nachrüsten weil ohne echolot ist es für meine verwendung echt ein grund es dann nicht zu kaufen weil ich an einem baggersee angle der aber leider nicht im boot befahren werden darf.... und mit lootrute komme ich net dan die stelle wo ich fische....


----------



## JOSHUA ITSCHNER (3. Juli 2011)

*AW: Trend Micro Baitboat*



Hechtfischer0815 schrieb:


> kriegt man für das boot auch ein echolot zum nachrüsten weil ohne echolot ist es für meine verwendung echt ein grund es dann nicht zu kaufen weil ich an einem baggersee angle der aber leider nicht im boot befahren werden darf.... und mit lootrute komme ich net dan die stelle wo ich fische....




ja, das echolot soll in diesem monat noch rauskommen, ein einbauhilfe isst im boot schoin montiert,. das solls in 3 varianten geben.


----------



## NickAdams (3. Juli 2011)

*AW: Trend Micro Baitboat*

@Joshua,

neine, das Boot habe ich nicht. Es gibt aber noch andere Bootstypen, die mit Releasekupplung ausgestattet sind...

so long,

Nick


----------

